# S14 , Help ( fuel problem )



## greenlanternteg (Feb 14, 2006)

before i start if one of the injectors wires are bad would that mess with the computer an not let the right amount gas pressure go thought.


I just finish puting the motor in ,but can't get it to start .
the problem is the fuel is not going in the fuel rail 
i sprayed some starter fluid and it start up for a second 
i check all injectors they look like there working fine
it seems the gas is not going throught the fuel pressure regulator
i'm looking into if the regulator works on a vacuum to pull the gas throught,
that pretty much where i'm at


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

greenlanternteg said:


> before i start if one of the injectors wires are bad would that mess with the computer an not let the right amount gas pressure go thought.
> 
> 
> I just finish puting the motor in ,but can't get it to start .
> ...


Bad FPR. Replace and relax.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Have you changed the fuel filter?


----------



## DylanDET1 (Apr 28, 2006)

this shouldn't hafta be said but make sure the feed and return lines aren't reversed, check the pressure regulater and line, and fuel pump fuse and ur gona want a 255lph pump after the swap anyways.... the ecu is pluged in?, did u use ur oem ka wire harness? ecu flashed or piggy back sys.... keep up to date, like to hear how it goes


----------

